# Wax with no concern of Durability?



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Right i have decided i may sell a fair few of my waxes and try some new stuff.

I very rarely leave a wax on my car longer than a month so durability doesnt really concern me.

So if given £150 what wax would give the wettest look on Ford Frozen White paint?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Not another which wax thread 
let's see durabilty is more or less the same, looks are more or less the same, the prep is the key, you just know you have to get one of the 3 and keep the change in your pocket


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Werkstatt acrylic kit imho, looks really good on light colours. Generally with waxes I agree with avanti tbh.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

£150 ? Is that a mis-print ? Did you mean £15 ? 

There will be no noticeable difference.

Placebo.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

P21S Concours on white myself. Looks super wet, and has a nice silvery liquid shimmer to it. Use over the top of a glaze like Prima Amigo, Clearkote RMG, or Megs #7 for a real nice wet look! 

Other good wet look waxes are Vics Concours, Pinnacle Souveran, Lusso Oro, Raceglaze 55....


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Not another which wax thread
> let's see durabilty is more or less the same, looks are more or less the same, the prep is the key, you just know you have to get one of the 3 and keep the change in your pocket


I dissagree especially with durability. I have tried certain waxes which last a lot longer than others. This however now does not bother me.



bigmc said:


> Werkstatt acrylic kit imho, looks really good on light colours. Generally with waxes I agree with avanti tbh.


I have tried the acrylic kit and although it does look good i much prefer the idea of applying a wax.



nickfrog said:


> £150 ? Is that a mis-print ? Did you mean £15 ?
> 
> There will be no noticeable difference.
> 
> Placebo.


No misprint. This is a valid opinion however i feel that varying carnauba contents and oils in wax must make a difference?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Oils in waxes give you the wet look mate but they dont last long. Polishing your car is imho the most impotant stage to give you what you are after. Spending more time polishing will help like Avanti said. Glazes give you the very wet look but im not a fan.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Agree with Avanti on this one!! Preparation is the key ... although I can't remember the last time I used a wax :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd go for a sealant on white... Auto Finesse Tough Coat is a good choice for wetness on white.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Glasur is my favourite wax at that price bracket. Great all rounder


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I'd go for a sealant on white... Auto Finesse Tough Coat is a good choice for wetness on white.


Well i have roughly 200ml of this from samples i have collected so may give this a go. Thanks all


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kendo89 said:


> I dissagree especially with durability. I have tried certain waxes which last a lot longer than others.


You are entitled to disagree, the good thing is you have tried various ones to know for yourself that some last longer than others, I too have tried various ones and agree some last longer than others and some have a different look to others. What is fact is that durability and looks are not on different axis, something like RG42 / 55 will last and looks good without the need for top up, R222 100% was not short lasting like some claim, others (I won't name for fear of retribution) did not last any longer than others it claims to beat on the durability front, when results are posted people nit pick at the tests cos their product did not win


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Avanti said:


> You are entitled to disagree, the good thing is you have tried various ones to know for yourself that some last longer than others, I too have tried various ones and agree some last longer than others and some have a different look to others. What is fact is that durability and looks are not on different axis, something like RG42 / 55 will last and looks good without the need for top up, R222 100% was not short lasting like some claim, others (I won't name for fear of retribution) did not last any longer than others it claims to beat on the durability front, when results are posted people nit pick at the tests cos their product did not win


Thanks a lot for your response. I have tried many waxes with my favourite at the moment being SV Glacier. Maybe this is partially down to the packaging and knowing its a more expensive wax (makes it feel special). Maybe me trying a few different waxes on half the car might knock some sense back into me :lol:.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My favourite is megs 16.
Cracking wax for the price.Maybe not quite as frilly and fancy as others.
I wont mention the one I use from the pound shop though as I cant be arsed to go and get my riot shield.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are doing it once a month, consider a glaze before you place some wax on, to get a better shine.

Seen good reviews on pinnacle sovereign on here, or maybe go for zymol glasur, but to honest with you, its the prep that makes a difference not the waxes on top, waxes just a give a very slight change to the appearance of the prep work, but mainly its uses are saving preserving the finish.

£150 is alot of money for a wax, you can for any on the market, but i don't see the logic in that, i find it a waste of money.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kendo89 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I have tried many waxes with my favourite at the moment being SV Glacier. Maybe this is partially down to the packaging and knowing its a more expensive wax (makes it feel special). Maybe me trying a few different waxes on half the car might knock some sense back into me :lol:.
> 
> Thanks again :thumb:


I know what you mean, I really love my Smartwax concours, it looks good and lasts, fortunately it didn't cost me anything, but I would have gladly paid the £50 for it, it lasts longer than CG XXX but a tub of XXX is going to last a long time even with it's shorter durability, some people can see a difference in a £70 tub compared to a £20 tub once applied, not that a £20 tub won't look any good because it does but that subtle difference didn't cost £50 it more than likely cost £1.70


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> *If you are doing it once a month, consider a glaze before you place some wax on, to get a better shine.*
> 
> Seen good reviews on pinnacle sovereign on here, or maybe go for zymol glasur, but to honest with you, its the prep that makes a difference not the waxes on top, waxes just a give a very slight change to the appearance of the prep work, but mainly its uses are saving preserving the finish.
> 
> £150 is alot of money for a wax, you can for any on the market, but i don't see the logic in that, i find it a waste of money.


I agree with the above

When I've used glazes the finish is considerably wetter / deeper but it's always shortened the life of the LSP so don't use them so much now.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wolf Body Wrap looks good on white.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i'd plum for wb or tough coat especially seen as spending 150 notes on a wax that will only see 4 weeks?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Check this mate http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244805


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Now thats a wax and half that one, zymol vintage, never tried it, but being well over a 1000 pounds, i would not.

Maybe go for this one, its a very expensive wax.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Its spot on 150£


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Turtle wax original on a well prepared car, cost about £5.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If you want to spend that much then zymol glasur i need to get it, been advised auto finesse spirit aswell need to get that too  :lol:

Owning a white car though don't think anything gives as good shine as AF Tough Coat, and close to that is R222 concours look!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It is indeed all in the prep but in answer to your question, last summer I applied Zymol Concours on my pearl White RCZ. This was applied on top of CG Blacklight and did offer a nice wet shine to the paintwork.

I've now got Wolf's Body Wrap on it, which I'm really pleased with the look it gives but I'm sure I will apply the Zymol again at some point - even if it's just for the buzz you get from using a high end wax.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

It's always been in the prep so why don't we ask how do you prep you car? How old is it, how often do you wash it and what techniques do you use, has the car ever been machined?

Because spunking 150 quid on a wax for paint that's not been preped right is frankly a waste and as we all should know you can't by a finish you have to create a finish and protect it using a wax or sealant.

I dnt really use sealant but wax wise I would say dodo juice supernatural, chemguys celeste v2 zymol glasur would all work well for your colour and budget.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As said by others prep, especially on white is going to be the key, i would seriously recommend toughcoat from autofinesse though its the best sealant water behaviour wise i have found,top it with spirit and you would be on to a winner and struggle to find a much better combo looks and durability wise imho


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

R222/P21S Concours - best bang for buck available if durability not a concern.:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Celeste Dettaglio V2 

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Celeste_Dettaglio_V2_Paste_Wax_Perfection_Perfe_p/n_00p6.htm

this is V1 on white over ezcreme or Amigo i cant honestly remember but V2 has been upped on Durability and a wetter finish.


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

On my Vette I use p21s, same as your r222 I believe. Looks very wet.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

nickfrog said:


> £150 ? Is that a mis-print ? Did you mean £15 ?
> 
> There will be no noticeable difference.
> 
> Placebo.


To a small degree, maybe.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

P21s for a wet look.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am going to admit I am a bit of a wax weirdo. I think most wax looks different but it needs to be on properly prep'd paintwork. A lot of the final result is in the prep, but waxes certainly affect the final look and I think quite considerabley most of the time. Some waxes even feel different on the car, anyway before I hear the chant of car pervert from the stands I shall continue. 

I normally run with about 3/4 waxes on the car at any one time perfoming various tests not just longevity, looks, feel etc. 

The easy question is, do you want silvery shimmery paint, almost chrome like OR would you prefer a warm lustre. 

If you like the first look for "white" carnauaba 

If you like the second I would opt for "yellow" carnauba 

Supringsly so Zymol do not offer a pure white nuba for less than £500.00 

There is normally a balance between gloss and longevity, the glossiest waxes are normally the "yellow" nubas and the "white" are normally more glass like, the "white" waxes with no pigment will reflect a similar colour to the actual item being reflected. "Yellow" nubas will normally darken the paint, have a little less depth, be super glossy, normally not last as long, typically warm look. 

My favourite waxes just now are and probably always will be pinnacle souveran, concours smartwax, glasur, vic concours, zymol vintage. 

Other ones which I will play about are P21s, only thing here is I can use Meguiars #7 to give me a similar look and it lasts about as long! :lol: 

Disclaimer : I will add that I believe we all see colours and light different so what I think looks good you might not.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Disclaimer : I will add that I believe we all see colours and light different so what I think looks good you might not.


I watched a cool show on the human eye once, very interesting! It all comes down to 'rods' and 'cones', picking up red, blue, or green light. The show concluded that we all see colours the same way (unless you're colour blind), like we all see red as red, green as green etc. But we all don't have the same amount of of receptors, and we don't have the same ratios of of red / blue / green receptors. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> I watched a cool show on the human eye once, very interesting! It all comes down to 'rods' and 'cones', picking up red, blue, or green light. The show concluded that we all see colours the same way (unless you're colour blind), like we all see red as red, green as green etc. But we all don't have the same amount of of receptors, and we don't have the same ratios of of red / blue / green receptors. :thumb:


I honestly believe thats why we don't all see the different in waxes, as many of the waxes react differently and the way I normally determine this is, is by the colours coming through, gloss levels, depth etc.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Colour blind people would be the best to see differences in waxes.....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Colour blind people would be the best to see differences in waxes.....


Really or is that a **** take.As I have a cousin whats colour blind I think


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

To me the fact that you wont have anything on for more than a month and the fact a wax drops back 40 to 50% after a month anyway.

I would strongly look at glazes if your after the wetter look, your budget will allow a fair few especially as you probably have a fair few waxes, you could try different waxes over different glazes, or sealants for that matter or simply just glaze.

That way you get to play and we get to hear all about the results, certainly in your case longevity is not a concern looking at the month time frame your looking at...:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

i'm colour blind lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Colour blind people would be the best to see differences in waxes.....


Dont really agree there, they would notice the gloss and depth but they wouldn't be able to see for instance the purple hues coming through on the r32 blue which doesn't happen on all waxes.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Dont really agree there, they wouldn't notice the gloss and depth but they wouldn't be able to see for instance the purple hues coming through on the r32 blue which doesn't happen on all waxes.


I'd be quite pissed off if my blue car looked purple.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

nickfrog said:


> I'd be quite pissed off if my blue car looked purple.


:lol: Nick. The car in discussion is this one









Now first hand I have seen three or four waxes on this car and only one allowed the purple HUES through similar to the old BM I used to own.

The only way I managed on my BMW was using Meguiars #7 now Zymol Vintage does it.

But I did tell you that I was a bit of a wax weirdo.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

chrisc said:


> Really or is that a **** take.As I have a cousin whats colour blind I think


I think if you contacted some of the wax manufacturers on here you may find they have used testers with colourblindness... They have a high degree of tones rather than colours and will see things you and i wont. You will never beat a colour blind person at spotting something hidden in camouflage.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Dont really agree there, they wouldn't notice the gloss and depth but they wouldn't be able to see for instance the purple hues coming through on the r32 blue which doesn't happen on all waxes.


Sorry let me sentence that better , im not on about gloss and clarity im on about tones and shades in depth etc.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Sorry let me sentence that better , im not on about gloss and clarity im on about tones and shades in depth etc.


Ahh sorry, yeah I agree with you on the hues and colours.

I always wonder why we don't see these hues on the normal paint untill you add that certain wax.

Its all very strange.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Ahh sorry, yeah I agree with you on the hues and colours.
> 
> I always wonder why we don't see these hues on the normal paint untill you add that certain wax.
> 
> Its all very strange.


absorbtion of different colour wavelengths of light? Diffraction of light (Rainbow effect)? DaveKG will have a better idea....

Never seen it with a sealant, whick is why I love playing around with waxes!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think if you contacted some of the wax manufacturers on here you may find they have used testers with colourblindness... They have a high degree of tones rather than colours and will see things you and i wont. You will never beat a colour blind person at spotting something hidden in camouflage.


Interesting info! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have used Swissvax Shield on white and it gave a nice finish:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211889

I have also used Dodo Juice Supernatural which is lovely on white and one which is outside the box for me, Valentine Road & Track which gave a nice wet finish......

If its about gloss enhancement then look for a wax which is soft and has a lot of oils in it. Even Dodo Juice Light Fantastic would probably work well.....


----------

